# My tortoise broke a part of it's upper beak ! Help please !



## mohamedx (Jul 16, 2013)

I have got a Hermann's tortoise for 7 years.I live in Egypt and most of vets are for dogs and cats no one is a reptile specialist. I don't know what should I do .My tortoise find it hard to eat I am afraid to death will the beak grow again ?! if you don't know the answer please refer to a reptiles caring website!
The break is at the end of the right side of the tortoise's mouth about 0.5 cm [quarter the size of the head]

Will the beak grow again ?


----------



## pfara (Jul 16, 2013)

From my limited knowledge and tons of reading on this site, the beak is definitely overgrown. If there's a way to file it down, then do so. I can't seem to find the break that you're referring to, but I believe beaks do grow back again. After you file it down, make sure to provide flat, rough surfaces as food plates or give him cuttlebones or an occasional carrot to keep the beak trim. I'm sure that others can offer better advice.


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree with what pfara said. I don't see a break, but the beak could use a trim or some filing. Feed on a flat stone or tile. If he's having a hard time eating, put his food in a pile and as he eats it down or pushes it around, keep piling it. Hopefully that will help him eat better until the beak gets smaller.


----------



## abclements (Jul 16, 2013)

Like pfara said, his beak is over grown. So in the end, chipping a bit of it off isn't going to hurt a thing. For now, start feeding him on a rough flat piece of rock and it should shrink back down slowly. If not there is a thread on filing it down in the tortoise health section.


----------



## JJ_BOY (Jul 16, 2013)

His beak is obviously broken


----------



## sibi (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I see what you're worried about. If the broken part is what I see, it's pretty far up and could be painful. I would like you to try to get a better picture of the broken part of the beak. Only the first pic shows something, but it's not very visible.


----------



## pfara (Jul 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> I think I see what you're worried about. If the broken part is what I see, it's pretty far up and could be painful. I would like you to try to get a better picture of the broken part of the beak. Only the first pic shows something, but it's not very visible.



On second look, I totally see it now. Poor thing has a good sized chunk out of his beak. It should grow back, I think.. but I don't really know how to ease his pain.


----------



## mohamedx (Jul 16, 2013)

pfara said:


> I think I see what you're worried about. If the broken part is what I see, it's pretty far up and could be painful. I would like you to try to get a better picture of the broken part of the beak. Only the first pic shows something, but it's not very visible.


 Sorry if the picture isn't showing the broken part anyway I highlighted here


----------



## mohamedx (Jul 16, 2013)

Added new clear picture


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, I see it now. I don't think that would be painful and it will grow back. I would do the feeding on a ruff stone or tile and pile his food until the rest of his beak is filed down.


----------

